# Pokemon Heart Gold Soul Silver - Trainer Sprites



## Nic (Sep 13, 2009)

Check out soon for new updates on there teams and levels!

*Kotone* (Japanese: *コトネ* _Kotone_)






*Will* (Japanese: *イツキ* _Itsuki_)





*Koga* (Japanese: *キョウ* _Kyō_)





*Blaine (Japanese: カツラ Katsura)





Falkner (Japanese: ハヤト Hayato)





Bugsy (Japanese: ツクシ Tsukushi)





Whitney (Japanese: アカネ Akane)





Morty (Japanese: マツバ Matsuba)





Chuck (Japanese: シジマ Shijima)





Jasmine (Japanese: ミカン Mikan)





Pryce (Japanese: ヤナギ Yanagi)





Clair (Japanese: イブキ Ibuki)





Lt. Surge (Japanese: マチス Matis)





Sabrina (Japanese: ナツメ Natsume)





Erika (Japanese: エリカ Erika)





Misty (Japanese: カスミ Kasumi)





Janine (Japanese: アンズ Anzu)





Brock (Japanese: タケシ Takeshi)





Gary Oak (Japanese: オーキド・シゲル Shigeru Ōkido)





Bruno (Japanese: シバ Shiba)





Karen (Japanese: カリン Karin)





Lance (Japanese: ワタル Wataru)



*


----------



## Gnome (Sep 13, 2009)

Misty and Brock look different. o-o


----------



## Goaliegal49 (Sep 13, 2009)

Lt. Surge and Gary look kinda hot. 
0.o


----------



## Nic (Sep 13, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Misty and Brock look different. o-o


Misty has improved tremendously. Brock has different clothes.


----------



## Nic (Sep 13, 2009)

Goaliegal49 said:
			
		

> Lt. Surge and Gary look kinda hot.
> 0.o


:3 I think Will is hot.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 13, 2009)

Blaine's my favorite Gym leader.


----------



## Nic (Sep 13, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Blaine's my favorite Gym leader.


Glad to hear.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 13, 2009)

Blaine is a pimp.


----------



## Nic (Sep 13, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Blaine is a pimp.


Hopefully they don't change his outfit in the American version which is likely they won't.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 13, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:3
i wanna be like blaine when i grow up.

70, pimphat, and big moo-stache :3


----------



## Nic (Sep 13, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are some people who have huge mustaches and they are in there 50s to late 80s


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 13, 2009)

When did Koga get red hair? That just looks ridiculous! And what did they do to Sabrina? She used to be all emo-ish.  And continueing on, why did Misty suddenly turn into a Brunette?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 13, 2009)

he meant Lance, not Koga.
the real Koga is #3


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 13, 2009)

Yeah where the frick is Koga?  And Koga is second, buddy.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 13, 2009)

That's Will >_>


----------



## Pear (Sep 13, 2009)

Misty=Hawt. :3


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 13, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> Misty=Hawt. :3


don't you find May hawt too?o-o:


----------



## Nic (Sep 13, 2009)

fix'd


----------



## Pear (Sep 13, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


May>Misty, until now. Now it's Misty>May.

Hey, at least I'm not as obsessed as Rockman and Flannery.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 13, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i remember that in his sig :y


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 13, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


May is not hawt.  She's like 11 years old too.


----------



## Pear (Sep 13, 2009)

Halfling said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O RLY?
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 13, 2009)

Of course, I have most of these in my Avatar :3.  Sabrina's *censored.3.0*ing hot, Whitney is as well  .

Blaine looks epic too.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 13, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> Halfling said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL! Thanks for the random picture of her.  She's not hawt, especially in that picture.


----------



## Away236 (Sep 13, 2009)

WHAT THE *censored.3.0* HAPPENED TO MISTY.


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 13, 2009)

Away236 said:
			
		

> WHAT THE *censored.3.0* HAPPENED TO MISTY.


Well, you should see her inbattle sprite if I can find it lol.


----------



## Away236 (Sep 13, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Away236 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol k


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 13, 2009)

Is Bugsy a male, female, transsexual, or not human?


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 13, 2009)

Halfling said:
			
		

> Is Bugsy a male, female, transsexual, or not human?


Bugsy looks male, and he's the only gym leader that didn't change in appearance. 

Poor bugsy being left behind in the dust with his Scyther :'( .


----------



## Away236 (Sep 13, 2009)

damn it..i want a ds so bad now


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 13, 2009)

Away236 said:
			
		

> damn it..i want a ds so bad now


There's other ways to play the game you know, but you won't get the same performance.


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 13, 2009)

Halfling said:
			
		

> Away236 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've tried like 5 DS emulators, I've almost given up on trying to play HG/SS via rom D:.  It lags too much on each emulator :\ .


----------



## Away236 (Sep 13, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Halfling said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


eh..i would rather it portable, otherwise, i wouldn't bother to just play DS at home.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 14, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Halfling said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, tomorrow or sometime (I've been loaded up with homework) I'm going to try out this patch for iDeaS which should add sound and eliminate freezes.  But No$GBA w/Zoomer2.3.02 crashed after intro, Desumume runs 50%, and the rest don't work.

But if you really dont' care about sound get iDeaS but like I said I'm going to see if this patch works and gives it sound.


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 14, 2009)

Halfling said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, I don't care about sound that much, I have the OST all on my iPod.  I'll just play the OST song when it's meant to be played lol :3 .


----------



## Away236 (Sep 14, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Halfling said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol PM a link...i might as well try the rom


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 14, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Check out soon for new updates on there teams and levels!
> 
> *Kotone* (Japanese: *コトネ* _Kotone_)
> 
> ...


*Jasmine, Clair, Sabrina, Misty, Karen <3333333333

Seems like they're trying to make them attractive. Odd for Nintendo.

Anyways, they look pretty good.*


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 14, 2009)

Yes that is very odd, but epic fail for quoting the whole thing.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 14, 2009)

Halfling said:
			
		

> Yes that is very odd, but epic fail for quoting the whole thing.


How? I was quoting it for reference. It's like four pages down now.


----------



## Pear (Sep 14, 2009)

Halfling said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, I was using sarcasm, which I probably should have mentioned, because I'm on the internet.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Sep 14, 2009)

That Falkner guy looks the best. He's blue.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Sep 14, 2009)

Halfling said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


May is hot. But Dawn and Misty are hotter IMO.


----------



## Jarrrad (Sep 14, 2009)

i got this game, on my ds, its called Desmume on computer, its all in japanese. if sombody told me how to post a video link vid i would show everybody. its cool, i chose chikareta


----------



## Nigel (Sep 14, 2009)

Can you put all HG/ SS threads in the DS forum please.


----------



## -Aaron (Sep 14, 2009)

Wow.
Sabrina looks less constipated and totally hawt.


----------



## AndyB (Sep 14, 2009)

I have to say Falkner looks the coolest.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Sep 14, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> I have to say Falkner looks the coolest.


*gasps at our agreement*


----------



## Rockman! (Sep 14, 2009)

Once again, you people are always posting things I've seen before.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Sep 14, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Once again, you people are always posting things I've seen before.


Only because you have an obsession with Pokeymanz. >.>


----------



## Rockman! (Sep 14, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is also true.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 14, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Once again, you people are always posting things I've seen before.


Nobody gives a damn if you have. Stop trying to ruin it for the rest of us not spending our resources to track that kind of stuff 24/7.


----------



## Rockman! (Sep 14, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not my fault my fault people post this stuff on Poke Community early.


----------



## -Aaron (Sep 14, 2009)

It's not our fault you think you're the only one that exists in this world.

"Oh hey, I've seen this before. 
Since I've already seen it, it doesn't matter if people haven't.
The only thing that matters is that I've seen it."


----------



## Megamannt125 (Sep 14, 2009)

It's only acceptable to stalk Zelda games anyways. 
*goes searching for new zelda info with great focus*


----------



## Rockman! (Sep 14, 2009)

So?

I've seen it before?

At least I'm not being mean and shoving it in everyone's face.
Jeez, gimme a break.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Sep 14, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> So?
> 
> I've seen it before?
> 
> ...


It's ok Rocky, I forgive you.


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 14, 2009)

*High Fives Bacon Boy* That's the spirit of thinking Sabrina's hot  .


----------



## AndyB (Sep 14, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> So?
> 
> I've seen it before?
> 
> ...


Hardly.
You are acting an *censored.1.3* about it.

"I've seen this earlier.", "I already knew", "Old news" etc.
Congratu*censored.3.0*inglations. nobody cares.
If you knew... why not post? Maybe give that news alittle bit earlier.
OR!! You could not give a *censored.3.0*, like most people.


----------



## Rockman! (Sep 14, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alright fine I'll just leave everyone alone then!
I won't be a bother anymore!
_Yeah, that's right! No more *censored.1.3* Rockman! HAPPY NOW!?_

_*HUMPH!*_


----------



## AndyB (Sep 14, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow kid.
Grow a pair.


----------



## Rockman! (Sep 14, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a pair.
Don't call me kid either, I'm some not 8 year old.


----------



## AndyB (Sep 14, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd say 8 is a kid.
As you just stated you are.

But really, don't go crying like a little *censored.4.0*.
You are, and were acting snooty about knowing crap about the Pokemon games before most here


----------



## Rockman! (Sep 14, 2009)

I can't take this *censored.2.0* anymore. You're such an annoyance.

I'm ignoring you.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Sep 14, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


God Andy lighten up.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 14, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First of all, telling Andy to lighten up, is like telling a bird not to fly. That's Andy, when he's arguing, he cuts to the point and doesn't beat around the bush. 

Second, how the hell did this even start?


----------



## AndyB (Sep 14, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I call it how it is! How I see it.
If there is news about something alot of us are looking forward to, you know... share it!
And he's ignored me, so what? 

And see? Mega admits I am a God!


----------



## Megamannt125 (Sep 14, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rockman said something rude, everyone started bashing him for it, Andy came in.


----------



## Rockman! (Sep 14, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tom told me to stop saying "I've already seen this before" on every HG/SS sprite thread.


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 14, 2009)

Honestly, I thought it was a little rude you just posted "Old news" when it really isn't old news to me.  I mean, at least give some more info on the news, I'd like to hear a bit more I didn't know about.  Not saying we're not friends anymore, just expressing my thoughts on this matter :3 .


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 14, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you listen?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Sep 14, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Telling it like it is =/= Being an *censored.1.3* about it.
I've pretty much just ignored the fact that your a jerk for a while now because I stopped caring a while back, but it's just ridiculous, why couldn't you just politely tell Rockman "how it is", because it is possible to do.
Example:
"Rockman, could you please stop saying things like that, it's very rude and just because you know something doesn't mean everyone else does."


----------



## -Aaron (Sep 14, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's because it's basically a pointless post.
Hobo's sharing info to everyone who hasn't seen it.

You've seen it? 
Good for you. 

Do we care?
No.


----------



## Rockman! (Sep 14, 2009)

Seriously though, I'm not trying to be rude or anything ... I'm just stating the obvious ...


----------



## AndyB (Sep 14, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I said how it was.
Then he goes and acts like a damn baby about it!
That sort of childish attitude.

Yes, I know this place isn't the best to find anything other... but still.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 14, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Seriously though, I'm not trying to be rude or anything ... I'm just stating the obvious ...


It's not obvious. Not to us. So don't try to seem all high and mighty just because you know something we don't.


----------



## AndyB (Sep 14, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Seriously though, I'm not trying to be rude or anything ... I'm just stating the obvious ...


It's not the obvious.
*You* know about it


----------



## Megamannt125 (Sep 14, 2009)

I really wish we could all just get along, seems like everyone in TBT are jerks to each other now, it wasn't like this before.


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 14, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> I really wish we could all just get along, seems like everyone in TBT are jerks to each other now, it wasn't like this before.


When more messaging boards/sites become more popular, the more flame/argument wars there are to be honest.  Small Forums have much more nice people really.


----------



## Thunder (Sep 14, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wwwwwwwwwait, why is Mega saying this?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Sep 14, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is true, before the only people I ever saw people being jerks to were spammers, and even then they weren't being that big of jerks, now everyone finds every small little thing to bash someone with. When was the last time we had a really good thread without this sort of thing?


----------



## AndyB (Sep 14, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> I really wish we could all just get along, seems like everyone in TBT are jerks to each other now, it wasn't like this before.


Communist.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 14, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't believe you're saying this. You're _one_ of those jerks. When you get the chance, you take it to insult other religions and slander things that you don't like. I wouldn't be talking.


----------



## stupidkid (Sep 14, 2009)

porkeymans are stoopid


----------



## Megamannt125 (Sep 14, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, the only time i've ever done that was once in that one thread, and it was late and I was having a bad day, everyone has their moments like that, and I even said I was sorry about that and I regretted it.


----------



## AndyB (Sep 14, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, you've done it on several threads.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Sep 14, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Links and/or examples please.
Because I try my best to keep my cool and not bash other people.


----------



## Rockman! (Sep 14, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not trying to act high and mighty. I don't have any strength here and I never will.


----------



## SilentHopes (Sep 14, 2009)

I had my friend pre order me a copy of soul silver. Although I'm going to pay him for it. We were already at gamestop, and I didn't wanna wait. Now it's just up to me to get myself a DS/DSi....


----------



## Megamannt125 (Sep 14, 2009)

But yes either way, I have been a bit of a jerk lately too, all of us have, but at least I try not to.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 14, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> But yes either way, I have been a bit of a jerk lately too, all of us have, but at least I try not to.


I have my reasons for being in a *****y mood sometimes, but that's because of certain things I don't want to talk to a lot of people on here about because I don't trust them at all.


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 14, 2009)

At least say something ON TOPIC guys, don't let this thread be locked just because of this war :\.  Anyways, why is everyone getting SS??!!  HG is so much cooler IMO.  Me and dubs are the only ones that want HG on this forum D: .


----------



## AndyB (Sep 14, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 14, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> At least say something ON TOPIC guys, don't let this thread be locked just because of this war :\.  Anyways, why is everyone getting SS??!!  HG is so much cooler IMO.  Me and dubs are the only ones that want HG on this forum D: .


HEY! I said I'm getting it! Ho-Oh is awesome!


----------



## AndyB (Sep 14, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> At least say something ON TOPIC guys, don't let this thread be locked just because of this war :\.  Anyways, why is everyone getting SS??!!  HG is so much cooler IMO.  Me and dubs are the only ones that want HG on this forum D: .


Well, I got Silver back in the day. And Crystal, when that came out.
But I say it'll have to be silver for me.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Sep 14, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rockman! (Sep 14, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> At least say something ON TOPIC guys, don't let this thread be locked just because of this war :\.  Anyways, why is everyone getting SS??!!  HG is so much cooler IMO.  Me and dubs are the only ones that want HG on this forum D: .


I'm getting SS just because Lugia can beat Ho-oh.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 14, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LIES!


----------



## Megamannt125 (Sep 14, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> At least say something ON TOPIC guys, don't let this thread be locked just because of this war :\.  Anyways, why is everyone getting SS??!!  HG is so much cooler IMO.  Me and dubs are the only ones that want HG on this forum D: .


I want it because I never got the chance to play the original gold and silver and I decided to not get platinum.


----------



## Rockman! (Sep 14, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lugia can learn Hydro Pump.
Ho-oh is half Fire type.


----------



## AndyB (Sep 14, 2009)

I don't care for Legendaries.
I got Sliver for no particular reason, and it's because I got it when i was younger.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Sep 14, 2009)

I mainly like lugia better because Lugia is white and blue and looks cooler and is a water type, Ho-Oh looks like one of those ******** bird enemies from wind waker.


----------



## Rockman! (Sep 14, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> I mainly like lugia better because Lugia is white and blue and looks cooler and is a water type, Ho-Oh looks like one of those ******** bird enemies from wind waker.


The Helmaroc King?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Sep 14, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, the ones with the long necks that have that really annoying sound.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 14, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Helmrocs...


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 14, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> I mainly like lugia better because Lugia is white and blue and looks cooler and is a water type, Ho-Oh looks like one of those ******** bird enemies from wind waker.


Lugia, *#249*, #250 (One of those I believe)
Type 1: Psychic
Type 2: Flying

Haven't lost all that knowledge just yet. :3


----------



## Megamannt125 (Sep 14, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I looked it up, they are called Kargarocs.


----------



## Tyrai (Sep 14, 2009)

Lt. Surge looks like Guile from Street Fighter


----------



## Gnome (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm getting Gold.


----------



## Away236 (Sep 14, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> I'm getting Gold.


Thought you werent getting it? lol 
I'm getting silver. just cause I've liked lugia since...pokemon movie 2000


----------



## Rockman! (Sep 14, 2009)

What I don't get is that Lugia is lv. 45 in SoulSilver, Ho-oh lv. 70.
HeartGold, Ho-oh is lv. 45 and Lugia is lv. 70.

What the hell is up with that?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 14, 2009)

now now children, pokemon isn't that srs :3

I'm  making my friend get Gold because I have no interest in fixing my DS or buying Pokemon games .-.

then i'll just play it every time i                go to his house


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm getting SS because I had Silver when I was younger. And I love the new sprites. Sabrina = <3


----------



## Rockman! (Sep 14, 2009)

Clair is mine people, Clair and Flannery are both mine.
No touchy.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 14, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> What I don't get is that Lugia is lv. 45 in SoulSilver, Ho-oh lv. 70.
> HeartGold, Ho-oh is lv. 45 and Lugia is lv. 70.
> 
> What the hell is up with that?


always been like that because you get the opposite wing later on in the game where you are bound to have some pokemon over 45. They basically made it easier for us.


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 14, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Clair is mine people, Clair and Flannery are both mine.
> No touchy.


But I wanna steal Clair. I'm gonna hide her and Sabrina in my secret lair.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 14, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> What I don't get is that Lugia is lv. 45 in SoulSilver, Ho-oh lv. 70.
> HeartGold, Ho-oh is lv. 45 and Lugia is lv. 70.
> 
> What the hell is up with that?


You have to wait until Kanto to get the Silver Wing/Golden Feather for HeartGold/SoulSilver thus the level difference.


----------



## AndyB (Sep 15, 2009)

Tyrai said:
			
		

> Lt. Surge looks like Guile from Street Fighter


FLASH KICK!


----------



## Tyrai (Sep 15, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Tyrai said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SONIC BOOM!


----------



## AndyB (Sep 15, 2009)

Tyrai said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well... that can go both ways.
Towards a Street Fighter reference, or a Pokemon one. : D


----------



## Tyrai (Sep 15, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Tyrai said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly. xD


----------

